# i am thinking of roasting a goose. steam it first?



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 9, 2013)

i got a bug up my ass to go "old school" and roast up a goose.

what is the deal? i know there will be tons of fat to render. i googled a few recipes and it seems like some folks steam it first above water to let the fat render.

cant i just roast it above a water bath to catch the grease and prevent a fire?

who's dun it? any tips? is it any good?


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 9, 2013)

I have "steamed" a goose. Pretty much I put quite a bit of water in the bottom of a roaster (old style, not electric). The amount of fat in the bird is a ton more than what is in a turkey and chicken. It would take you 5x longer to roast the bird. I liked it very much, am thinking of doing it this year too.


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 10, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i got a bug up my ass to go "old school" and roast up a goose.
> 
> what is the deal? i know there will be tons of fat to render. i googled a few recipes and it seems like some folks steam it first above water to let the fat render.
> 
> ...



I think the issue is that it won't roast evenly. I would also save the fat for future use. I think steam is a way to go


----------



## bear1889 (Dec 10, 2013)

My dad taught me a trick he learned from the Amish I think. This is for farm raised goose. Take a handful of baking soda throw in a pan of water put goose in bring to boil and boil about five minutes, turn off take goose out and then roast. I fixed goose one time and I used this method. It was excellent, remember roast on a raised rack in roasting pan.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 19, 2013)

i tried to buy a goose. apparently, it was the golden goose. 

they wanted $120 for the dead, frozen bird. hahah..too rich for my experiment.

i gotta hit up chinatown.


----------



## erikz (Dec 19, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i tried to buy a goose. apparently, it was the golden goose.
> 
> they wanted $120 for the dead, frozen bird. hahah..too rich for my experiment.
> 
> i gotta hit up chinatown.


Thats a total rip off. I just googled and here wild geese go for 27,50 (freshly shot, plucked and kidneys, heart, liver included) delivered. If you order a goose it will also come with a cookbook for that price.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 19, 2013)

The best price I have seen was at Wholefoods. It was 8 dollars a pound in the fresh poultry case. I am still on the fence, that's a 70 or so dollar bird.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow, I had not looked into the price of a goose recently, that is a pricy bird. There _are_ a bunch of geese (and ducks) wandering my backyard...:viking::knife:


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 19, 2013)

I will second the idea of a Chinatown grocery store, or a Vietnamese store could be an option.

Harris Teeter has them for 6.95pd if you have one near by.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 19, 2013)

I have done a goose, before. I just took my time, and treated it like a big duck, and collected tons of fat. As good as the goose was, and it was good, the fat was the best part. I bought the goose from www.junglejims.com and I think it was $70ish for a fairly good size bird, but that was a while ago.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 19, 2013)

rahimlee54 said:


> The best price I have seen was at Wholefoods. It was 8 dollars a pound in the fresh poultry case. I am still on the fence, that's a 70 or so dollar bird.



for a fresh bird, that is a good price.


----------



## erikz (Dec 20, 2013)

Still pretty amazed by the price of these geese. Here they shoot them and get them delivered for 27,50 euro's (35 usd) (approx. 7~8 pounds). Mind you, these are wild (greater white fronted) geese, so not farm bred.


----------

